# Next MI Dendrobatid Group Meeting 1/23



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi All,

The next MDG meeting will be held January 23rd (Saturday) 2010 at Ken's house.

22525 Rambling
Macomb, MI 48044

Meeting will start around noon, and run until Ken kicks us out. Please bring some sort of snack and drink to share. Feel free to post any frogs you're looking for, have for sale/trade, etc.

And remember, if you're not on the MDG email list, please shoot me a pm with your email and I'll add you!


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I will have some P. Aurotaenia Narrow Banded froglets for sale.
I think I have 10-15 that are not spoken for yet.
$45.00 each OBO
Regards, 
Kurt


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

How long out of the water are they? You shouls post a pic . . .


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

The ones I have left are 2-3 months but I have more coming up right behind them. I will get some pictures posted soon. The parents were my first frogs. I bought them as a sub adult group of 5 that ended up having 2 female in it. They have a call as load as a Luec and are just as bold and more aggressive then a Tinc when its time to eat. I keep the group of 5 in a 20 high and I have never seen even one fight.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are the pictures of the Auro froglets.










http://i781.photobucket.com/albums/yy98/vugger1/Auros/009.jpg


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I will be coming. I got a few powder blues and cobalts that are almost ready to go.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Is anyone interested in some broms from Michaels? http://www.michaelsbromeliads.com/Master_Plant_List.pdf


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I may be. I gotta pick some first.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

When are you getting them?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be ordering the week before the meeting so that they will be here in time for the meeting.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

This website is very helpful when trying to get an idea of what the species bromeliads look like:

Bromeliad Encyclopedia - Florida Council of Bromeliad Societies


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Sorry for not posting sooner been real busy.

I will plan on having a party sub as I have done in the past so if you are coming please post so I have an Idea of the count.

As far as frogs I will post what I have later
But should have some aval...


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

You can add 2 to your count coming from Indiana.

We will be bring the following frogs to sell:
All pictures are of actual frogs. 

Species - D Tinctorius "Powder Blues"
Line - Pete Merten
Age - 2 year
Quantity - proven pair
Price - $200










Species - D Tinctorius "Azureus"
Line - Patrick Nabors
Age - 2 years
Quantity - proven female
Price - $75










Species - D Tinctorius "Cobalt"
Line - Patrick Nabors
Age - 2 years
Quantity - proven male
Price - $75










Species - Green lamasi
Line - Understory
Age - 11 months
Quantity - 1.0.1
Price - $200/frog


















Species - Standard imitator
Line - Patrick Nabors
Age - 2 years old
Quantity - proven male
Price - $75

Species - Standard imitator
Line - Ed's Fly Meat, Patrick Nabors
Age - 1 year old, 6 mo. old
Quantity - 0.0.2
Price - $50/frog

Species - R. imitator "Veradero"
Line - Understory
Age - 1 year old
Quantity - proven group, 1.1.1
Price - $700 

I will throw in two tads if you contact me before the meeting.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Brom order to Michaels will be placed this Friday the 15th for anyone who is interesed.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

im going to try to make it if the weather permits, im from california so even light snow doesnt work for me


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Is that some sort of sick joke?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Im going to try and make it. . .


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

All, i m Very Sorry for this but I have to Cancel the meeting at my Place.
I will do another one later in the year. Again I am real sorry I got pulled into a special project and will have to work that weekend.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Dude that sucks!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll work on finding a new place for the meeting, and send out an email ASAP as soon as I'm successful.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Man that does suck , sorry to hear

If its on the west side of the state I dont know If I'll be able to make it


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Okay, we're going to go ahead and have the meeting on the same day, Saturday, January 23rd, at 1pm instead of noon. It will now be held at Donn's (donstr) house:

1202 Whittier Road
Ypsilanti, MI
48197


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

It would be great to get a head count so I can start thinking about what we should eat.


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

we (my fiance' and I) are going to try and make it out


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I should be there.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Are there frogs to look at? If there are I'll be bringing one. If not I'll be the only one.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I've got a few frogs. Nothing crazy or showing an addiction or anything.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If you ask nicely, he might show you the axolotls in his bathroom, tho.


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

We (2) will still be attending the MI meeting. We will be bringing whatever frogs we have left to sell. We are moving out of the country this spring.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I'll be there (let me know if you want anything please). Might bring the little one too.

Donn, let us know what we can bring food/drink wise.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, so I've got 5 people coming and some maybes?? 
Maybe we'll get pizza after people get here. I'm only a block away from Mr. Pizza.

Strangely enough I do have axolotls in the bathroom again. It's my mad scientist lab and the best place to have brine shrimp hatcheries and dapnia cultures going. Mwuahahahahahaha. Ahem...

Bring drinks/chips/cookies; the usual fare at these MI meetings.

Josh, I'll pm my order.

I'll have available for sale/trade:
Adult Costa Rican auratus
2 Adult blue legged vents (probably female)
azureus froglets
leuc froglets

and _possibly_ 3 adult Cryptophyllobates azureiventris


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I should be able to attend.


----------



## Road8514 (Jun 1, 2009)

I maybe be there. I am looking for adult pairs of frogs and also an adult male azerues. I am also looking to get a starter culture of firebrats. If anyone has any of these things and wants to pm me with what you have and price I can let me know. I also have a 50gal front glass slider tank I would like to get ride of and a 40gal planted tank with stand and waterfall. I could bring if I know someone will take them. Would be willing to trade. 
Thanks 
Road


----------



## Road8514 (Jun 1, 2009)

I also have a marty made chameleon enclosure. This enclsure has screen on 4 side with the back and bottom being black. This is all decorated with fake plants and tree branches. Can get pics and dimentions later if someone is interested. 
Thanks 
Road


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

If I can get somebody to cover the store, I'll be there.
Donn, do you still want the M. ebanaui?

___
Jim


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, still interested in the ebauni.


----------



## bennytec (Aug 4, 2008)

Becky and i will be there.....


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Can someone bring me some small type of woodlice to the meeting? I will buy.


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

We are not a maybe about being there we just talked about it and are going to be there for sure!!! See everyone there..

This is out first time coming to one of these meetings do we need to bring anything liek a couple 2 litres or something???


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to try and make it. Should be some awesome fun!


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

So, 14ish?

Do we just want to get Pizza? Just do snacks?

I usually go crazy and make tons of burgers and spend hours smoking chicken no one wants to eat.  Pizza sounds great to me.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Don, why don't you just do steak and lobster? 

What about doing your famous BBQ chicken?


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

hahah. well, I do have a freezer full of grass-fed, MI beef... i could do burgers again.

no chicken this time. I spent most of the meeting cooking it last time. i want to hang out and talk this round.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Just Joshin' you...pizza would be much easier. Don't want you and your wife to have to figure out what to do with a bunch of extra buns and ketchup.

I'll bring some code red.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

I should be able to make it this time.
I should have an adult Red/orange Bastimentos Pumilio (presumed Female...have not heard calling), an F1 White/gold dust Bastimentos Pumilio sub adult(unknown sex), a calling male Panguana Lamasi, a few Gold Dust Day Geckos, and few G&B Auratus froglets if anyone is interested. PM me for more info. 
Looking for(or to trade for): Nominat Imitator male(Nabors), Intermedius female(Frye), Blue Auratus male(Nabors/Schrom), Cobalt male(Nabors).
Will bring cookies or chips, and Mt Dew.
See ya there!


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

As stated before we are going to be there for sure and this is our first meeting... Don't know if we are suppose to bring anything or not but we will bring a couple 2 liters of Pepsi or something... If it would be better for us to bring something else please PM me and let me know!! Thank you


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok... so is it a pot luck or... should I bring some food to pass?

Also....


Would love to pick up some Strawberries (Oophaga pumilio)! Anyone have some? I would love to nab some. Let me know...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like I may not make it, due to a scheduling conflict at work :/


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> Looks like I may not make it, due to a scheduling conflict at work :/


dam work!!!

im tentative +1, but will know tomorrow and will try to at least give a heads up, this will hopefully be my first meeting so it would be great to put some faces to the names around here!


----------



## dort (Jul 10, 2009)

I shifted some stuff around should be there for a bit! I'll probably bring veggie pizza and maybe some cookies.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, so yeah, everybody just bring soda, chips, or cookies and a couple dollars to chip in on pizza and it'll be a party. If anybody wants to bring beer that's fine, too. (I'll totally make fun of you if it's in the Bud/Miller/PeeBeer family) 

It didn't sound like anybody was interesting in the azureiventris which is good because I can't seem to catch them.

See everybody on Saturday!


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

we will bring a couple 2 liters of Pepsi or Mt Dew


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

How about some PBR?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like I'll be able to make it after all. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

gturmindright said:


> How about some PBR?


Can you bring it or will I laugh? 
Sure, you can bring it. It's a free country.
Yes, I will laugh.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anyone have a male Blue-legged vent for sale or trade?


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I will be a late arrival. I should be there around 3 or 4 if that's okay with you guys.


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just wanted to give Don a special thanks for the clippings and also for allowing us to hold the meeting at his house last minute!!! Thank and we had a blast!! This was our first meeting and are looking forward to come out for more!!


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> Okay, we're going to go ahead and have the meeting on the same day, Saturday, January 23rd, at 1pm instead of noon. It will now be held at Donn's (donstr) house:
> 
> 1202 Whittier Road
> Ypsilanti, MI
> 48197


O.O
I need to pay better attention to these... Thats just down the street from me (ok, about 5-10 minute drive)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Are you on the mailing list? If not, pm me your email - we send out reminder emails before the meeting.


----------

